# Dying chicken don't know why.



## jacksonT (Jul 14, 2013)

Just a few minutes ago I just witnessed the weirdest thing I have ever seen sense I've had chickens. So I was taking a few friendly hens across the field only a walk about half a football field and they can still see home. I took them out there so they could find grass hoppers


----------



## jacksonT (Jul 14, 2013)

so they could eat grasshoppers and other yummy bugs. I set my deleware hen on the ground and right then she flipped over backwards got back up and ran a few steps and fell onto the ground backward flapping her wings so I ran back over to her flipped her right back on her stomach and she started coughing and just then she hung her head and died. I loved her  . Has anyone seen such a thing? What happened?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

It's called "flip" by some people raising meat birds and it just indicates she had a heart attack. Dels are big eaters and can get obese rather quickly, so any strain on their cardiac system like excess activity, hot and humid temps, getting chased or suddenly scared can result in a sudden heart attack. 

Was she pretty chunky?


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

How scary and sad jacksonT. I'm so sorry this happened.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. How old was your bird?


----------



## zetasj55 (Oct 14, 2013)

Dels are big eaters and can get obese rather quickly, so any strain on their cardiac system like excess activity, hot and humid temps, getting chased or suddenly scared can result in a sudden heart attack.


----------



## jacksonT (Jul 14, 2013)

She was 6-7 months and she had just laid an egg that day... Should have tried hatching it so I still have some of her bloodline. But anyway yes Bee she was a very chunky hen.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

You wouldn't want a chicken's bloodline that died at an early age from heart disease, would you? Not good genetics to pass along.

The Dels really have to be regulated on their food intake as they pack on the weight pretty quickly and have a tendency to overeat. It can cause a lot of problems with laying and also with general health.


----------



## jacksonT (Jul 14, 2013)

Now that you say that No irony want a bloodline of a hen that is like that. Although I've always had a thing for Delaware a love em!


----------

